# Playboy nails



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)

I went to get my nails done and saw a really cute playboy design on display. Of course I wanted it but unfortunately they lost the bunny stencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So went I got home I did some research and came arcoss this!! How cute!!

The only place I could find that had the bunny stencil was in the UK, so it would cost me $26 just for a freakin' stencil, that would normally only cost $1 or so.

But I know I'm going to break down and buy it eventually so I can get this look recreated on my next trip to the nail salon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pic from : index.htm

heres where you can buy the stencil :

At Your Finger Tips > SmART Nail Template N011 - Playboy


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww that's SO cute. I love the black bunny on the white. I would offer to CP the stencil for you a send it over but that would still be $18 so not really much difference.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Aww that's SO cute. I love the black bunny on the white. I would offer to CP the stencil for you a send it over but that would still be $18 so not really much difference._

 
I'd rather spend $18 than $26, can you let me know how the whole CP thing works exactly? Thanks!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

Well you would pay me the money over the internet, for the cost of the item and the cost for me to ship the item to you. Then obviously I would do that, you would receive the item and that's about it really.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks  



If theres a US product you want to buy let me know.

as a matter of  fact, I get paid friday so let me know when your ready and I will pay you through paypal.


----------

